# Client shutdown



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. April 2008)

Also zunächst einmal geht es um eine Lösung fürs Intranet, also ein internes Netzwerk...
Folgendes ist das Szenario:
Die einzelnen Clients des Netzwerkes sollen vom Admin runtergefahren werden...
Ohne dabei von Rechner zu Rechner zu laufen und ohne die entsprechende Funktion des Servers zu nutzen...

Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit via PHP oder Batch?
Und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## michaelwengert (22. April 2008)

Die Shutdown.exe sollte das eigentlich können.
Wenn du unter Ausführen -> "Shutdown -i" eingibst, hast du sogar ne grafische Oberfläche.

Ansonsten in der Konsole "Shutdown -?" eingeben. Da sind dann die Parameter erklärt. Diesen Befehl kannst du dann ja in ner Batch starten


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2008)

Moin,

Für das Shutdown brauchst du jedoch auf jedem Rechner Adminrechte  sonst geht es nicht.


----------



## michaelwengert (24. April 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> ... sollen vom Admin runtergefahren werden...



Davon ging ich mal aus...


----------



## Dimenson (24. April 2008)

kannst ja PSTools verwenden und damit dann mit PSexec arbeiten. PSTools müssen halt auf jeden Rechner zuer Verfügung stehen


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (24. April 2008)

@Dimenson:
In der Richtung gedacht, kann ich auch UltraVNC benutzen...

Es geht halt darum, dass der Betreuer in unserem EDV-Kurs mich gefragt hat, ob und iwe sowas möglich wäre...

Ne Batch-File, die nen Rechner anpingt, um zu prüfen, ob er an ist und dann entsprechend weiter verfährt hat er bereits geschrieben, nur mit dem shutdown kommt er nich weiter ^^

So wie ich ihn verstanden habe möchte er mit dieser Batch-File von jedem beliebigen Rechner, an dem er im Netzwerk sitzt, die anderen ansteuern können...

Der Server selbst ist mit Win2k3 Server ausgestattet, also könnte man es auch von da aus machen, allerdings soll das umgangen werden.

Ich dachte bislang auch eher daran, dass es an den Rechten scheitert...
Wie könnte man das umgehen, bzw sich nachdem anpingen als Admin auf dem Rechner anmelden, um dann den shutdown auszulösen?


[EDIT]


> Die Shutdown.exe sollte das eigentlich können.
> Wenn du unter Ausführen -> "Shutdown -i" eingibst, hast du sogar ne grafische Oberfläche.
> 
> Ansonsten in der Konsole "Shutdown -?" eingeben. Da sind dann die Parameter erklärt. Diesen Befehl kannst du dann ja in ner Batch starten


Der Befehl wird als unbekannt, bzw nicht ausführbar deklariert...


----------

